# Yankee



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Yankee Boy my daughter's pride and joy.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

You're doing really well. That's terrific.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Wonderful painting!


----------



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

Well done!!


----------

